# Patterns for a seatbag?



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone have any home-made patterns for a seatbag? My g/f made me a frame bag for my last bikepacking trip(last Fall) and I used a seatpost clamp on rack for additional gear. Looking to see if maybe I could homebuild a seatbag to lighten the load a bit more.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Start with the right sized duffle bag, and cut away everything that doesn't look like a seatbag. Sew on some attachment and compression straps, and there you have it... I'm actually being serious. Do they have stays in them anywhere to stiffen them? If so, look at arrow shafts to see if those look like good stiffener material. It is great that your g/f can sew...


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

TigWorld posted some plans here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/9124399-post10.html


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

Bill in Houston said:


> Start with the right sized duffle bag, and cut away everything that doesn't look like a seatbag. Sew on some attachment and compression straps, and there you have it... I'm actually being serious. Do they have stays in them anywhere to stiffen them? If so, look at arrow shafts to see if those look like good stiffener material. It is great that your g/f can sew...


Here's the proof that it works, and didn't even have to chop up the bag. Just put a little bit of filler materials in the bag, angle it and lock/jam it against the seat and seatpost, then make your markings for the placement of the velcro.

Stuff sack I used was a round 8" x 14". Just plain velcro too, no webbing reinforcing it. I may line the back of the velcro with duck tape to prevent wear, but still no problems after many treks.

Normally store my sleeping bag, bivy sack, groundsheet, top and bottom camp base layers and extra pair of socks in it. Still more room if I need it, too!

It's worked flawlessly for me, doesn't move/sway and doesn't get in my way. Though, like any seat bag like this, you can get back on the bike, but you aren't getting your arse below the seat for a steep descent!

And, yours doesn't need to look as hideous as this!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Top work DesertDog and Bill In Houston. That's exactly what I did for my first saddle pack:

The only thing I'd add is that I stitched through the square end of the stuff sack at an angle to match the seat post:










This thing worked so well that it gave me the encouragement to make a proper one.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> And, yours doesn't need to look as hideous as this!


+ reps for looking most like an actual twinkie!


----------

